# Audio Imperia - redundant?



## Goldie Zwecker (Aug 22, 2020)

So there's a sale thru NI of the Audio Imperia bundle. You get Talos, Cerberus, Trailer Guitars 2, Legacy, and Jaeger - all for $399. 
By its own this looks like a no brainer and an opportunity not to be missed. 
What's holding me back is all the other libraries i have. Ark 1, 2, 3, 4. Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (along with some other spitfire libraries), Heavyocity stuff (damage 2, forzo, novo, vento etc), NI orchestral libraries. 
Do i really need this? Does it bring a significantly different flavor to the table? Are there features it has the others don't?
And even if there's a certain overlap - is it still a no brainer for someone who already has a lot of orchestral & hybrid orchestral stuff?


----------



## Jkist (Aug 22, 2020)

Damn, quite the collection you have there. I only have the Lite edition of Nucleus, but the samples seem maybe more dry in comparison to Ark 1, which I also have. But I do appreciate the simplicity of the Nucleus UI.

I dunno, I would pick Ark 1 over Nucleus as far as pure sound, but Nucleus can sound really nice! Just doesn't sound as powerful to my ears on some instruments, like I find myself wanting to increase the dynamics more, only to find I have it maxed out.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 22, 2020)

Goldie you'll likely get a lot more responses to this question if you post it in the Sample Talk Forum. The Synth Forum can be a bit quiet.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 23, 2020)

Different flavors (tends to be fairly dry without painfully cracking your skin) for sure. Different loops and sound design. Jaeger has some of the best Kontakt vocals (along with ZeroG Ethera). And the guitars are great if you want/need them. Audio Imperia are quite good at legato, for the instruments that have them, though Nucleus and Areia would likely have more - which aren't part of the bundle.

Likely, there's a lot of overlap and redundancy, along with some unique things and gems. However, you can have an entirely different "sound" for cinematic music with all-Audio Imperia, which may give a different feel than the rest of yours.

At $400 it's A LOT of sound. It's 85GB or so to download. You probably don't need it, even for $400. With all the you have, you can definitively be very selective. Like get Trailer Guitars 2 now, and then wait for BF and get the vocals for $99. Etc.

But it's one hell of a deal, so you just KNOW that your GAS is gonna get ya......


----------



## Jkist (Aug 23, 2020)

Something to note, the bundle has no tonal percussion at all. I found this a little disappointing because, between Cerberus and Jaeger I figured there would be at least some. You can grab Nucleus Lite though, and you get basic woodwinds AND the tonal percussion, which is nice.


----------

